# Wild Type Betta



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

So i saw a wild type betta on aquabid that i liked. is there anything special with wild type bettas? i mean do they have different personalities, need different care or something? any disadvantages or advantages from other bettas?

P.S. btw off topic but does anyone listen to Blind Guardian?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for the most part you will be able to maintain many of the wild species pretty much the same as the domesticated species..
but.........
you need to first know the species....splendens..albimarginata etc...then research that particular species needs...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Does wild type mean that they were caught in the wild and then bought? If yes, I think they need a bigger aquarium than regular bettas to get used to being in an aquarium. and not in the wild. Maybe a 10g or something in similar size.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

wild Betta of the same species have similar care needs, but other species need different water, different environments and especially different temps. Contact the Aquabid seller, many are quite happy to talk about their fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I talked with the owner of some unimaculatas and he said they need 20 gals at min. They can be much harder to keep. I believe channoides is a soft water fish, while other bettas like splendens are okay in both hard and soft.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you all, i decided wild types are too confusing for me, i think ill stick with the regulars...


----------

